# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Reklama "pop up" vjedh fjalëkalimet, keylogger

## benseven11

Duke shfrytezuar nje pike te dobet ne Internet explorer kohet e fundit eshte ne qarkullim nje pop up reklame e cila kur shfaqet ne ekran arrin  ne fshehtesi te instaloje ne
kompjuter nje file img1big.gif e cila pasi instalohet ben te mundur leximin e paswordeve si dhe cdogjeje qe shtypet ne tastjere duke perfshire usernames dhe paswordet ne hotmail,faqe bankash faqe te tjera ku behen blerje me creditkarte dmth gjitha faqet qe perdorin protokollin https qe perdoren per transaksione parash 
Si funksionon: file img1big.gif qe instalohet nga reklama nuk eshte gif file,eshte e maskuar si nje file imazh gif.
Ne te vertete kjo file eshte nje file e kompresuar(si zip file) duke perdorur metoden UPX kompresim  ne madhesi 27.6kb dhe eshte file exe qe pasi ckompresohet merr madhesine afersisht 82kb Kjo file perbehet ne vetvete
nga dy file
 file e pare eshte nje trojan(file droper)
qe pasi shkarkohet aktivizon filen e dyte qe eshte
nje Browser helper objekt BHO e cila instalohet si dll file ne Windows ne direktorine C:Win/system32(BHO files njihen si file qe krijohen nga programusit
per te shtuar butona dhe funksione ne browserin e Internet explorerit si dhe per me shume kontroll ne Internet eksplorer dhe jane zakonisht dll file qe instalojne  celesa ne regjister)
menjehere me instalimin e BHo files ne windows direktorine e sistemit 32 dhe ne regjister,kjo bho file e keqe lexon komplet gjithe usernames, paswordet qe shtypen dhe numrat e kreditkartave qe futen
Reklama popup infektuse ka origjine nga websajti Yesadvertising.com me baze ne
Houston Teksas USA dhe nga websajti estonian Eva.ee (nje faqe klubi aerobik)me server ne huston Texas  Te dyja keto faqe duke leshuar trojanin me reklamat e tyre behet e mundur qe Bho dll te regjistri i kompjuterit te infektuar me kete reklame merr kontroll te plote ne sesionet e Internet eksplorerit dhe gjithe cilesite e tij dhe te gjitha te dhenat username pasword si dhe numrat e kreditkartave ja transmeton nje faqeje tjeter e njohur me adresen refestltd.com me origjine diku ne amerike te jugut duke"ushqYer" scriptin e ketij websajti me te dhenat username password dhe numrakredit karde te kompjuterat e infektuar
ne nje kompjuter te infektuar
sa here nje user kalon ne adresa Https me protokoll te sigurte duke perdorur SSL
BHO dll ne regjister aktivizohet dhe vjedh paswordet,username dhe numrin e creditkartes qe perdorusi fut dhe bho e vjedh ate perpara se ajo te deshifrohet
encryptohet nga browseri.Fakt eshte qe browseri nuk deshifron(encrypton te dhenat username pasword kur ajo kalon nga tastjera ne kompjuter.Eshte pikerisht ky moment qe kjo BHO.Dll ne regjister kopjon te dhenat
Me kete reklame jane arritur te vidhen passworde dhe numra kredit kartash nga 50 banka te ndryshme si me poshte
.bendigobank.com.au .anz.com national.com.au westpac.com.au .hsbc.com.au barclays.co.uk lloydstsb.co.uk citibank.com.au .online-banking.standardchartered.com.hk www.ebank.iba.com.hk www.dahsing.com www.citibank.com.hk .hsbc.com.hk .deutsche-bank.de .citibank.de .sparkasse-banking.de banking.lbbw.de dit-online.de .dab-bank.com www1.bmo.com www.scotiaonline.scotiabank.com cibconline.cibc.com www1.royalbank.com easyweb.tdcanadatrust.com suncorpmetway.com.au cd.citibank.co.ae ebank.uae.hsbc.com banknetpower.net nbd.ae online-banking.standardchartered.ae standardchartered.com www.cbdonline.ae www.arabi-online.com banking.mashreqbank.com www.unb.com online.nbad.com pbg1.edc.citiaccess.com www.privatebank.citibank.com.sg ekocbank.kocbank.com.tr internetsube.akbank.com.tr hercules.pamukbank.com.tr www.alahlionline.com www.samba.com www.almubasher.com.sa www.sabbnet.com .e-gold.com 
commbank.com.au 
.citibank.com .stgeorge.com.au etj
microsofti akoma nuk ka nxjerre patch per kete pike te dobet te browserit
Browsera te tjera si firefox moxilla dhe opera nuk infektohen nga kjo reklame
per mbrojtje te ekplorerit rekomandohet nje popup bllokus program i mire
si psh google tool bar qe ka te perfshire bllokusin e reklamave
si dhe rekomandohet shume Programi falas BHO DEMON i cili pasi insatlohet identifikon gjithe Browser helper objekts te instaluar ne regjister dhe i jep ato
si BHO begnin dmth te mire dhe BHO malicioz te keqij ne qofte se gjen ndonje
BHO malicioz mund te caktivizohen me kete program me nje klik mausi duke goditur me maus te shenja e v perpara emrit te BHO ne program
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/bhodaemon.html

----------


## qoska

e bukur.
O benseven nqs eshte e mundur te me thuash a eshte bere publik kodi i ketij programi ??

----------


## benseven11

kodi eshte bere publik
kujdes edhe nga faqja mymaydayInc.com
qe infekton me kete lloj reklame

----------


## MtrX

Une kam vene re qe kam shume probleme me IE dhe sot them te provoj njehere Mozillen
na mbyten me keto trojanet, nuk guxon njeriu te hyje ne website te warez se e shpartallojne kompjuterin  :ngerdheshje:  :P

----------


## DeuS

Cuna...

Keto kohet e fundit, gjate kohes qe jam ne internet, me hapet "vete" nje faqe qe s'e kam idene cfare eshte dhe sigurisht qe nuk e kam vizituar ndonjehere...
Kjo ndodh cdo 15-30 min te here-pas-hereshme...
Dmth e heq...del prape me vone!

Ndonje ide rreth ketij problemi, keni ?
Virus ?

Kjo eshte faqja : http://bidtxt.whenu.com/ESpottingUK?...=2.62&kwd=tyre

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

DeuS, instalo Ad-Aware nga Lavasoft. E gjen ketu www.download.com dhe skenoje kompjuterin per Ads. SaveNow! eshte nje program i vogel - reklame qe te instalohet ne kompjuter pa dijenine tende dhe te hap faqe e reklama te ndryshme.

----------


## pagan

ndrroni pleq sistem, blini mac qe te jini rehat nga problemet, windows eshte sistem i dhjere, i bere kot me kot mbeshtetur mbi dos, dhe arnosur me copa ngjyra-ngjyra per tiu pershtat kohes. fatkeqesisht shitet shume gjithnje malli me i keq. perhapja masive e nje prodhimi te dobet e ben mbrojtjen e tij pothuaj te pamundur.

----------


## DeuS

Dmth nuk eshte virus te pakten eee ?!
Se ato termat Ads etj, mua nuk me ringing asnje bell ne koke (lol)
Flm ASD...
Po i fus nje instalim me vone, patjeter!
Tani...me kane dal ca viruse te tjere ketej nga jeta reale, qe duhen blloku pahall!
Edhe ato nga forumi i kam marr lol...gjak te omel paska pas ky komp im  :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

Kete jave Microsoft do nxjerre SERVICE PACK II per windows XP qe do eliminoje problemet me programet spiune, reklama, etj. Paketa ka nje version te permiresuar te Firewall, bllokim te dritareve pop-up me Internet Explorer, mbylljen e sherbimit messenger (jo msn messenger), alerter, dhe shume e shume te tjera. Ekspertet qe kane analizuar ndryshimet, kane ngelur te kenaqur dhe mendojne se Microsoft ka hedhur nje hap te rendesishem ne sigurimin e windows. 

Nqs keni aktivizuar windows update, microsoft do t'ju njoftoje gjate javes per te freskuar kompjuterin. Nqs nuk e keni aktivizuar, mjafton te hapni start > windows update per te pare nqs ka dale ose mund te vizitoni faqen www.windowsupdate.com 

Freskimi eshte rreth 270MB dhe per ata qe perdorin lidhje telefonike, mund te duhen disa ore per te shkarkuar te gjithen. Edhe instalimi eshte i gjate dhe mund te mbaje 30-60 minuta ne varesi te shpejtesise se kompjuterit. Megjithate per te zgjidhur problemet e shumta qe kam lexuar ne forum ne lidhje me spiunet dhe reklamat, mendoj se ja vlen mundimi dhe te gjithe duhet ta instalojne sa me pare.

----------


## Hyllien

Na cmenen keta me keto service packs. Sikur po instalo Windows-in nga e para duket, leqe ke frike mos te bohet nodnje freeze, a te korruptohet komplet sistemi, edhe hajde gjej prap file-t. Duhet me nejt me bo backup etj etj. Prishje terezie vetem ke me ket windowsin.

Un kur instalova Service Pack 1 ne kompjuter mu ngadalsua goxha, ndersa kam dhe nje tjeter qe sapo bleva qe erdhi me service pack te parainstaluar. Nuk di a do kete dhe ky nje efekt te tille ne kompjuter valle ?

Mesa kam degjuar nje kompjuter qe ka nje numer relativisht te madh programesh etj, aq me e mundshme eshte ngadalsimi apo korruptimi i sistemit, sepse shume nga skedaret qe behen update jane "shared" me programe te tjera, dhe si rrjedhoje mbas update-it shume gjera riorganizohen vetem ne vartesi te nevojave te windows-it pa marre parasysh se cfare nevojash kane programet e tjera. Pra nuk eshte nje "intelligent updater" por nje lloj "raw update" qe vallaj nuk mbaron ndonje pune te madhe po i ben corap me keq gjerat.

----------


## qoska

po te lexoni verdlle ne internet thote qe windowsi nuk ja ka arritur ellimitme sevice pack2 ,arsyet jane firewalli ne fillim te ngadaleson lihjen derisa te njihet me te gjitheprogrmet qe jane te instaluara.
si firewall te mbron nga rreiqet e jashtme por nqs ju jeni te infektuar ose hani nje trojan nga faqet e warez ath firewall as qe do tja dije qe njeprogram po perdor lidhjen tuaj dmth qe ai po  gjeneron paketa nga kompjuteri juaj cka do te thote qe nuk mbron asgje. E treta dhe ai qe ka qene problemi i windowsit per shume kohe protokolli netbios eshte akoma i pambrojturnga ky firewall pasi ai nuk imbulon plotesisht portat e kompjuterit dhe per me teper ne nje instalim default windowsxp protokolli RDP (remote desktop protokoll) eshte i aktivizuar gje qe lejon kontrollin e desktopit tuaj nga nje person i panjohur 
 :buzeqeshje:  
Besoj se keto mjaftojne per te thene qe windowsi vlen per asgje pervecse te te hapi probleme.
P.S. ky eshte nje kuriozitet : thone qe performanca e kernelit te windows varet shume nga cfare prgramesh keni te instaluar dmth dhe kerneli eshte ilidhur me softet e microsoftit
nuk e di se pse nje person duhet teperdori nje sistem operativ kaq problematik jo transparent me cka permban si kod , kur mund te zgjedhi shume sisteme te tjera me desktope mjaft te fuqishme te thjseshta dhe per te gjitha gustot dhe teresisht ne doren  tuaj nga ana e konfigurimit si:
Java desktop system, kde, gnome , java 3-d desktop system 
gjithsesi po te doni mund te prisni sa te dali versioni linux i microsoftit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MtrX

> gjithsesi po te doni mund te prisni sa te dali versioni linux i microsoftit


une ate po pres dhe do ta instaloj menjehere nqs del nje gje e tille, do jete ideale nje liri totale nga pagesat... Microsoft na ka gricur

----------


## benseven11

Ai SP2 qe thone qe do behet gati per dy tre jave te shkarkohet nga windows update eshte shume i madh si madhesi,me i madh se vet windows XP
nuk e kam parasysh se sa eshte ekzakt eshte nje lloj XP e ripunuar
dicka si XP second edicion njelloj sic doli Windows 98SE pas Windows 98
dhe te SP2 jane futur te gjitha patchet qe prej tetorit 2002 deri ne qershor 2004(ne shator te 2002
doli XP SP1 dmth )jane fut patched e 2 vjeteve te fundit
Praktika ka treguar qe per cdo rast qe mikrosofti ka nxjerre nje patch te vetem
ose nje version te ri windowsi ka fiksuar shume probleme po gjithashtu
ka krijuar difekte dhe probleme te tjera qe i ka shtyre gjithmone te nxjerrin patche te reja keshtu qe edhe SP2 pa qene nevoja ta instalosh,me llogjike parashikohet te nxjerre shume probleme dhe bugsa

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

nuk eshte me i madh se Windowsi, i ka nja 270 MB, po e ke edhe xpsp2 express, qe i downloadon 'on-the-go' arnimet.

sipas meje nuk ja vlen me te arnohet windows. duhet nderruar komplet, o me linux o me mac. per vete do ta blej nje iBook 12" kete jave, dhe do ta kem Mac OS X ne njeren ane, ne anen tjeter nje Linux per Mac. 

Sistem me te dobet se Microsoft Windows nana nuk lind me. Po si cdo gje e keqe, shumica e blen...

p.s. verzioni i microsoftit ne linux eshte Linspire. www.linspire.com, omentalisht jam duke e shkarkuar si .iso

----------


## edspace

Të gjithë ata që kanë programuar ndonjëherë e dinë shumë mirë që nuk ka kod pa probleme, apo 100% të sigurtë. Kur flet për një sistem operativ, përfshin me qindra programe dhe miliona rreshta kod. Edhe Linux dhe Mac kanë problemet e tyre. Fakti që kanë më pak se windows është sepse janë sisteme më të vegjël (me funksione) dhe përdoren shumë herë më pak se Windows. 

Mbi 90% e programeve ndërtohen që të punojnë në windows. Nqs programet kanë probleme nuk do të thotë se është faji i windowsit. Shumica e njerëzve përdorin një program nga Adobe apo Macromedia dhe kur kanë probleme, thonë që e ka fajin windowsi. 
Linux dhe Mac punojnë mirë por për programe specifike, ndërsa windows është përshtatur për programe nga më të ndryshmit. Për mac dhe linux, mund të ketë me dhjetra programe serioze, ndërsa për windows ka me qindra, për të mos thënë me mijra. 

Mac dhe Linx kanë përdorues të caktuar, ndërsa microsoft i përfshin të gjithë njerëzit, qofshin fillestarë, apo profesionistë. Windows përdoret në shtëpi dhe në zyrë në të njëjtën kohë. A mund të thuash këtë për mac dhe linux? Ah, po, mac e përdorin artistët për grafiqe. Po Linux, e përdor njeri në zyrë? Vetëm ndonjë administrator i sistemeve se dikush që do të përdorë për shkrim, financa, prezantime, menaxhim të projekteve, etj nuk ka ku të gjejë më mirë se kombinimi i Windows dhe Office. Po, linux lejon specialistët që të ndryshojnë sistemin sipas nevojave të tyre, por prapë, lehtësia e përdorimit të windowsit është një avantazh i madh. 

Kur një arkitekt nuk instalon dot Autocad, a do përdorë ai Linux? Kur një artist nuk instalon dot Photoshop, a do përdorë ai Linux? 

Pra Windows nuk blihet sepse njerëzit duan të blejnë gjëra të këqija, por blejnë sepse është i vetmi sistem në treg që u përshtatet më mirë kushteve të tyre. Në fakt përshtatet 95% më mirë se çdo sistem tjetër. 

Para 2 javësh doli një artikull mbi Linux që kishte shkeluar mbi 283 patenta nga kompani të ndryshme duke përfshirë këtu IBM, SUN, Oracle dhe Microsoft. Kjo tregon se Linux po ndërtohet mbi kodin e programeve të tjera, po vjedh pjesët më të mira të çdo sistemi dhe po i bashkon në një pjesë më vete. Kjo ka shumë pasoja ligjore, por nejse, dua të them se Microsoft ka nxjerrë shumë funksione origjinale, gjëra të reja që patjetër do kenë probleme, ndërsa Linux ka avantazhin se mëson nga problemet dhe sukseset e të tjerëve dhe siç tregon studimi që përmënda më lart, linux po kopjon. 

Shumica e probleme që lindin nga Microsoft është sepse siç thashë përdoret nga shumë fillestarë dhe nuk kanë njohuri të mjaftueshme për kompjuterin. Kjo është edhe arsyeja që firewall i SP2 mbron vetëm kundër sulmeve nga jashtë. Shumica e njerëzve nuk duan të bezdisen me 100 pyetje për çdo program që përdor rrjetin. Nqs dikush merr një virus/trojan nga jashtë, është puna e antivirusit që të pastrojë kompjuterin dhe nuk është detyra e firewallit. Nqs antivirusi dhe firewall kryejnë detyrat që u takon, kompjuteri është po aq i sigurtë sa dhe një sistem që ka firewall për brënda dhe jashtë. 

Po u fut virusi në kompjuter, sado i mirë të jetë firewall, virusi mund ta dëmtojë atë dhe të hapë një shteg për trojan. 

Një njeri që ka njohuri mbi kompjuterat mund të përdorë, rregullojë, dhe përshtasë të gjithë sistemet, qofshin windows XP, linux, apo mac.

Në lidhje me SP2, unë instalova versionin Beta disa muaj më parë, tani kam 2 javë me SP2 dhe nuk kam pasur asnjë problem nga ato që janë përmëndur më lart. Edhe pse nuk kisha probleme pa SP2, e instalova dhe më pëlqejnë ndryshimet. Të gjitha programet punojnë si më parë, interneti nuk është ngadalësuar dhe gjithçka shkon në rregull.

----------


## Orso

Edi mesa di une sp2 eshte vetem versioni anglisht apo funksionon njelloj dhe per windows ne Italisht,edhe une kam degjuar qe me sp2 do te mbyllen shume bugs qe nuk i perfshinte sp1.

----------


## edspace

Besoj se do jete ne te gjitha gjuhet. Ndryshimet qe behen jane me shume ne thellesi te windowsit. Ndryshimet e siperfaqes jane te pakta dhe ka shume pak per te perkthyer. 

Mbase mund te duhet pak me shume kohe per versionin ne Italisht por jam i sigurte qe do dale. 

Per ata qe kane "home edition", SP2 duhet te jete gati sot tek windows update. Per ata qe kane "professional edition" SP2 do vonohet edhe disa dite te tjera sepse Microsoft do tu jape kohe bizneseve qe te bllokojne windows update nqs kane probleme.

----------


## nirloo

a din ndonjeri se ku mund te shkarkohen ISO-t e lindows/linspire???

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

iso-te duhet te blehen nirloo. linspire eshte me pagese. une e shkarkova sepse kam nje account me ta, dhe mundem te shkarkoj cdo verzion te linspire si anetar i nje komuniteti (deviantART) qe i ka ndihmuar linspire me anen grafike te sistemit (une personalisht jo). 

mund te provosh programe per shperndarje te files, si DC++ dhe te lidhesh me ndonje adrese qe eshte vetem per linux. nese e ke dc++ apo do ta marresh, me kontakto me MP dhe do ta ri-shkarkoj e ta jap adresen ku do t'me gjesh ne DC++ (funksion si IRC), dhe nga aty do ta shkarkosh prej meje. Eshte diku rreth 600 MB i madh.

----------

